# November 3rd. 6 inches of snow and still pounding.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We usually get our first snow skiff around Halloween, but this 6 inches and they were talking about 15 inches, but now are scaling back to possibly 8 inches. Either way, I'm dreading this Winter already. (sneagle haufen!)


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

fudge, its 70 degrees here today


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hold on, my phone just alerted me that someone responded to my thread about snow........... (LMAO)

70 degrees? Holy crap!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a good dumping! You could be in for a long winter!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

we are going to be in the 50's all next week.........becareful shoveling that snow Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This photo was taken earlier in the storm when we had about 5 inches. Ultimately we got 9 inches in all. It's stopped right now but it's supposed to







snow tomorrow. I'm scared! (laughing.) More photo........


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

last year we did not get snow until january, normally we would have snow about the last week of november....seems the last 5 years it has been warmer than normal for us, and I just read that this year we are going to remain 5 to 8 degrees above normal through february


----------



## snowplowman (Dec 3, 2015)

Love it! 
Love the snow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

